# Nuggets at Rockets



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

After a 79-102 loss last week in the pre-season game at Houston, the Nuggets return to face the Rockets again. I just hope they will do better this time.

Again, like yesterday the key to the game for the Nuggets is their opponents big man, Yao Ming. If Camby can play a great game again, like against the Spurs, I think that Denver will have a chance to be successful. But therefore they also need to improve their FG-percentage. 

What do you expect of this game, especially after the Nuggets victory against the current NBA-champion San Antonio Spurs in their season opener yesterday ?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Nene and Camby rebounds will decrease from 31 to 16 because of Cato.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Nene and Camby rebounds will decrease from 31 to 16 because of Cato.


I don't think they will decrease solely because of Cato. Duncan is a great rebounder and they managed to get 31 boards.


----------



## darrinlane (Jan 23, 2003)

Wow....neither team could hit the side of a barn last night. No wonder there were so many rebounds to be had.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> I don't think they will decrease solely because of Cato. Duncan is a great rebounder and they managed to get 31 boards.


Duncan is a great rebounder but he's the only one on their team... Nene and Camby will have to handle Yao..Cato..Taylor and Ameachi on the board's... Peace


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Skita and White need to get minutes. This is ridiculous.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Well, I was ranting about Andre Miller and today I got a good look at him. It seems like Andre just brings the ball up to the timeline and just gives it up. He should be a leader and setup plays. I guess since 'Melo wasn't shooting well and there are no other scoring options, he has to pick up the slack. He had 3 assists tonight. I know he will not come as close as the almost 11 assists per game mark he hit when he was with Cleveland, but for the sake of the team he should penetrate instead of popping 3's and run the offense more.

He can be as good as Marbury. And speaking of him, he's finding the open men.


----------

